

Chris Hadfield ejected from movie theatre for loudly heckling Gravity - cwassoc99
http://www.thebeaverton.com/chris-hadfield-ejected-from-movie-theatre-for-loudly-heckling-gravity.htm

======
ojbyrne
That's a satire site, in case you didn't know.

